# how much to feed puppy



## skylersmom (Mar 19, 2014)

How much should a 13 wk old puppy be eating a day? Right now I am free feeding him Professional Small & Medium Breed puppy food but I would like to start feeding him on a schedule like my boxer she eats two times a day.Also my boxer eats taste of the wild puppy food and he takes it from her while she is eating it so I have to put him in his playpen while she eats but he seems to like it more then his food and I was wondering if anyone knew if the TOTW would be to much protein for him this is whats in the Taste Of The Wild( Protein: 28% Minimum, Fat: 17% Minimum
Calcium: 1.4%, as-fed; Phosphorus: 1.0%, as-fed
Calories: 3,656 kcal/kg (364 kcal/cup) Calculated Metabolizable Energy)If someone could please help me thanks.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Mine both eat about 1/2 cup of food twice a day.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

When mine were puppies, I fed them 3 times a day. I also left kibble down all day. They only ate puppy food. Somewhere between 8 months and a year, I switched to small breed adult food. They now eat twice a day,1 /4 C each meal. The amount they ate as puppies varied. Sometimes they'd eat at least 1/4 C other times just a little. The kibble was always down for them if they got hungry. I was afraid of hypoglycemia , so I was always conscious of how much they ate. Mine eat Fromm, it has between 22 and 24 protein.


----------

